# big bass



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Caught this weekend on a senko. Fishing a public pond in deleware county. Hope the pic does it justice. The largest ive caught in ohio. Would love to hear guesses on weight. I have weighed 5lb bass before and she was much bigger. No measurements, was too concerned about getting her back in the water.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Easy 5 lbr, possible 6-7. Tough to tell, in the future, if you hold the bass horizontally (supporting belly with off hand) with your elbows bent & it will give scale vs. your shoulder width.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice fish! I can say I have never seen anything like that one in Delaware county. Congrats!


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

caught this one earlier in the day.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a good fat hawg! You could almost get your fist in its mouth.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fat largemouth. Can you get the picture larger? Looks like its got some girth!


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

beautiful fish!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice pig for sure.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Great fish thanks for putting it back!!! I do keep and eat some bass, mostly only from my own pond and maybe a couple a year that I catch by mistake and are not likely to live. You can have too many bass in a 1/2 acre pond. Just had my first bait fish delivered monday, 50 redear sunfish $1.99 each 10 pounds golden shiners $11.20 a pound $9.80 fuel surcharge $13.75 tax $235.05 total. Yes I do eat a few of the smaller bass.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow, that's a slob for sure! Weight is always tricky, but I'd guess 6.25lbs.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow.... Very nice pig there... Congrats... Great that you did catch and release. 

GarryS


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Great catch and even better catch and release she looks full of little ones too if your gona keep some eaters great but this time of year let em go to spawn best stocking program out there again great catch its a hog for sure if you take mesurements you can have replicas made also but if you keep the prego you will kill thousands great job


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! Very nice fish! Since you caught it and got to hold it, it's your call on weight. hehehe


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

The weight on this fish was incredible. Not only was she long, but very fat. I have weighed 5 lb bass before and as I said it was much bigger. 7.5 lbs. I want to say 8. But imo at least 7. This pond is a public pond that gets fished often but the water is very clear and the fish spook easily. You almost have to stalk these fish like a hunter, lay your lure in quietly, with very little action.I saw this same fish last year but could not get them to bite. I learned on this site how well guys do on the big ones in cold water like this , so we gave it a shot. We started out at alum spillway but wasnt feeling like fishing until we went to this pond. Biggest bass i have caught in ohio, i am still pumped about it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude, you SHOULD be pumped!
I thought the first fish looked over 8 lbs, heck, I'd easily believe 9lbs. The girth on that thing is awesome!!

Whatever it weighs, that is truly an amazing trophy fish. Anything that size out of public waters is an absolute trophy!!
Congrats, man, That's a helluva way to start your year.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Great fish. Congrtas.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dude....awesome! Heck of a fish to get out of those ponds!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Biggest bass i've seen anywhere on OGF so far this year....FAT!


----------

